# Natural calming herbs



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Im having a bbq at my house in a few weeks and Ive heard that chamomile is good to help the dog relax and tone down the reacting. I found a site that sells capsule forms of chamomile but not sure how much I should give.
Chamomile Flowers - Nature's Way
Ingredient has 700 mg of chamomile


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kev , I am thinking you got this pup recently? What is the dog reactive to? Some of that "reactivity" is going to be natural to the pedigree , the genetics. Have your bbq and put the dog away so that you are in control of the environment and encounters the dog will have, some of which can be negative , because sometimes guests don't listen as well as the dog does.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Mostly leash reactive to other dogs. Doesnt play with them but sniff up close and he'll be satisfied when he's finished. I can walk past people that are neutral but cant walk past an approaching stranger on the sidewalk or when someone cuts a corner and startles him. I choose to go on the grass for them to pass.

Carmen, can you please elaborate what you see in the pedigree for the reactivity due to his genetics?
Thank you

Ps- he seems to be really suspicious and not as playful to strangers for a 6 month old so I like to de-stress him if guest do come over


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

*If* I were going to use anything I would use this Original Bach Rescue Remedy now alcohol free for Pets I did pick some up years ago but ended up giving it to someone, I did try it on myself and don't recall if I noticed anything.
I agree with carmspack the dog should be put away while you have your party. Maybe take him out on leash for a break and take advantage of the people being there. 95% of people I always tell its best to ignore my dogs ignore what I say. If they would ignore my dogs I wouldn't have any problems introducing them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kev said:


> Mostly leash reactive to other dogs. Doesnt play with them but sniff up close and he'll be satisfied when he's finished. I can walk past people that are neutral but cant walk past an approaching stranger on the sidewalk or when someone cuts a corner and startles him. I choose to go on the grass for them to pass.
> 
> Carmen, can you please elaborate what you see in the pedigree for the reactivity due to his genetics?
> Thank you
> ...


I am not Carmen, but you have a dog that comes from Czech lines. These dogs were selected and bred to take down illegal border crossers. That would explain some of his reactivity. Avoiding people by going on the grass and and getting tense will only reinforce this behavior. 
Train, train, train. Teach him to watch you, and when he gets past a stranger without reacting, treat and praise calmly.


----------

